

Open Source Replication and Offline Sync for Node.js and Devices - skawful
http://strongloop.com/strongblog/node-js-replication-mobile-offline-sync-loopback/

======
rgoomar
This is really great! I was looking for this functionality as I was interested
in the Meteor framework for this reason. It's good to see it implemented here!

------
foodog12
Does this work using localStorage? What about PouchDB?

~~~
skawful
loopback.createDataSource({localStorage: 'mydb', connector: loopback.Memory});

...will allow you to read/write/replicate/etc models with the browser's
localStorage.

LoopBack replication/sync is similar to PouchDB. The important distinction is
that loopback can sync with any connector that supports the basic crud
methods:

[http://docs.strongloop.com/display/DOC/Data+sources+and+conn...](http://docs.strongloop.com/display/DOC/Data+sources+and+connectors#Datasourcesandconnectors-
Connectors)

